# OFRNR National Dog Show......



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The weather was perfect. The show turnout was great....best yet! The dogs were all top notch and represented the OFRN in fine fashion. I had a great time. Here's a few photos.........Judge is Rod Dewey aka Jessie Boggs


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Great photos! I know my dog's breeders did really well up there! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey! What in the name of............LOL

I didn't get many good ones on my end. 

If you got some good ones email me bro. 

Great meeting up with you again, and you finally got to meet the half-sister.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Beautiful dogs as a bonus. LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share Christian. Love them reds.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Hey! What in the name of............LOL
> 
> I didn't get many good ones on my end.
> 
> ...


LOL.........you got it my friend!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Beautiful dogs as a bonus. LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share Christian. Love them reds.


Thanks Joe.....it sure was a fun time for both man and beast! Couldn't pick a better weather day. Love them reds too


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh man, the weather was fantastic. If you decide to go next year give me a heads up please. Depending on what life has me doing,I would enjoy checking it out and getting a chance to meet in person. Probably only about a 2.5 hour drive for me to get to Fremont.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Oh man, the weather was fantastic. If you decide to go next year give me a heads up please. Depending on what life has me doing,I would enjoy checking it out and getting a chance to meet in person. Probably only about a 2.5 hour drive for me to get to Fremont.


Will do Joe. Goemon is from Illinois as well.......but I won't have you two ganging up on this Indiana boy LOL!!! Coldwater, Michigan is the approx. designation.......Branch County Fairgrounds to be exact.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

During my travels I spent 27 years living in Indiana. Both of my children still live in Indiana, Knox and LaPorte. I have no problem with the Hoosier state or it's people. Hopefully, the stars will align and we see each other in Coldwater, of all places, LOL.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Will do Joe. Goemon is from Illinois as well.......but I won't have you two ganging up on this Indiana boy LOL!!! Coldwater, Michigan is the approx. designation.......Branch County Fairgrounds to be exact.


If it makes you feel better, 97% of the dudes I've fought were from this state lol. But we share the same blood, so you good, lol

Oh, and I'm gonna be looking into hosting a show here in Illinois. I'll know more later......


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Goemon said:


> If it makes you feel better, 97% of the dudes I've fought were from this state lol. But we share the same blood, so you good, lol
> 
> Oh, and I'm gonna be looking into hosting a show here in Illinois. I'll know more later......


Looking forward to hearing about a show in Illinois Goemon. Appreciate you letting us know if all works out.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pictures! Glad you had a nice day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice!!!!! Loly is a little fire cracjer I see! Looking good everyone and congrats on the wins!!!!! I will always have a soft spot for a red brindle OFRN


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> Nice pictures! Glad you had a nice day. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Ames. I always have a good day when dogs are involved


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice!!!!! Loly is a little fire cracjer I see! Looking good everyone and congrats on the wins!!!!! I will always have a soft spot for a red brindle OFRN


Thanks Nadia. Loly is a firecracker, but I wouldn't call her little LOL! It was great to finally see her in person. The dogs were all in good condition at the show. The judge was more hands on, and he allowed the dogs to kick up some dust too......which was nice to see Good time for sure.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice!!!!! Loly is a little fire cracjer I see! Looking good everyone and congrats on the wins!!!!! I will always have a soft spot for a red brindle OFRN


Pics can be deceiving Coach...as St. Francis said, she isn't little.

I'm waiting for pics from others, but my gf got a few. Lots of good dogs there.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

jttar said:


> Looking forward to hearing about a show in Illinois Goemon. Appreciate you letting us know if all works out.
> 
> Joe


Nothing set, and I will need help, but if I can make it happen, I'd like to do it.

The OFRN strain is greatly misunderstood by many, and are an important part of ApBT history.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol well I should have said big fire cracker... What does she weigh? 

Yeah I noticed the judge here actually touched them. That's cool. Most adba judges don't except in fun classes or Nationals. Anyway, looks like a good time!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol well I should have said big fire cracker... What does she weigh?
> 
> Yeah I noticed the judge here actually touched them. That's cool. Most adba judges don't except in fun classes or Nationals. Anyway, looks like a good time!


She is 59# now.

When she won, I have to admit, I never expected it, as I didn't know I was going to the show until four days prior.
So I took her as is, and she had just finished her heat cycle a few weeks before. 
Just went for the fun......next show she goes to I plan to make sure she is conditioned.

Oh, and thanks.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol well I should have said big fire cracker... What does she weigh?
> 
> Yeah I noticed the judge here actually touched them. That's cool. Most adba judges don't except in fun classes or Nationals. Anyway, looks like a good time!


This judge (Boggs) has had his hands on some damn good bulldogs in his day......

ie. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [12491] :: STONE CITY KENNEL'S REDDY


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

Well at least this registry has *REAL* dogmen judging. Most in the game knew him by Jessie Boggs.
He wrote the column in Sporting Dog Journal "Beginning with Boggs", breeder of known dogs like Boggs' Roxy R.O.M., Stone City's Ch. Ready, K.G. (Gaines) & Co. Ch. Red Dog, etc.
Next year will be the fifth year, wonder who will be judging?


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting. It was a great time as always, and i look foward to next year.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking forward to next year as well. Keep those OFRN alive and well down South!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

